# Alternative name for herbalists?



## Bearman1 (Jun 30, 2014)

I have a traditional herbalist/healer as a minor character in my novel, but I really don't like the term herbalist. That is what she will be using, creating potions from natural ingredients to heal the local town people. 

Does anyone know any other term for this kind of healer? I want to make it clear she has no magical abilities as all, it is all pure knowledge of herbs. 

Thanks!


----------



## Terry Greer (Jun 30, 2014)

Traditionally terms such as 'wise woman' 
There's  a good list of folk names for this here:
Cunning folk - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bearman1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the link!
Think I'll go with White Witch


----------



## wordwalker (Jun 30, 2014)

I've also heard "gatherer" (as in herb gatherer). "Healer" works if you clarify that there's no magic involved.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi,

Apothecary?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 7, 2014)

I would have said apothecary or wise person.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jul 7, 2014)

folk-healer, apothecary?


----------



## mowque (Jul 14, 2014)

Something like herbmaster is too formal? For healers you have the obvious medicine woman...


----------



## LadyKatina (Jul 30, 2014)

I've seen physicker used as well in a couple of different books.


----------



## Shreddies (Jul 31, 2014)

Old Crone


----------

